# NOTHING WORKS FOR ME!



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Why doesn't anything work for me? I've tried Zelnorm, high dosage, Miralax highest dosage, no results at all. Not even a bit - just no change in constipation at all!







I used to be able to squat in the morning and be able to go to the bathroom a little but now that doesn't work anymore. I take milk of magnesia almost everyday 20-25 ml and that is now slowing down and not working anymore either.I tried mag supplements up to 800mg (oxide, Jamieson brand) and that helped none, but I only tried it for a week. I tried stool softeners and they helped none. Why is MY constipation so bad? I am only 14, what about the rest of my life? I'll run out of laxatives to use and then what? Please somebody tell me what to do? I am so scared out of my mind! There is not many laxatives to switch back and forth to and for the rest of my life?!?!?! There has to be some kind of answer... a fix to all this. If nothing works anymore, what will happen to me? Will they just let me be until all the stool fills in my colon & I die ...? Sorry, I'm really being dramatic but it might happen! PLEASE suggest something I could take!!! Does VIT C really help you go to the bathroom?


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

Ball, try not to worry. I got it at your age, well at 15, so 20 years now and I am still alive and well. I have tried all kinds of things and nothing is working and really never has. You will not die from it you may die (just a saying) from the pain but stool will come out in time. I find that with time my stomach gets stronger and stronger so the pain is more bearable, not saying this is a good thing but better then it getting worse. So far, there is no answer but you have to look at it this way. 20 yrs ago it was unheard of, well not like today. Look at all the groups and companies and government trying to do something. I tell you when I 1st got it they had no idea, finally 12 yrs later they say hey, u got IBS, can't help ya haha. Any medication you take your body will eventually get used to and it won't work anymore. Maybe switching will help a bit, stop it for a while and try again. I am now logging everything I eat, drink, sleep, mood, everything in a day to see what triggers it most, I have noticed diet coke to bother me, so no more of that. I have also sent in 2 requests to use me for testing but have not heard back yet. Just try to not get to upset k


----------



## pieta63 (Dec 11, 2003)

Listen- I wondered if you eat wheat at all- cause I used to have big time problem with C- now I have none- gave up wheat & dairy completely. Only use stool softners( they are completely safe- when I am on a trip. Let us know how you are doing. Hang in there


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

BUMP. HELP!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Canadian bumper.I don't have real c but i know that my mother use black radish extract or senokot to go.That irritated me because i'm too sensitive but maybe you can have benefit from these anti-c products.The naturopaths have even more products to make you go.They are good in that at least.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Visit the news section,i have found a pacemaker for the stomach for those with gastroparesis. Maybe you have that.Apparently they use a diagnostic test which is on the main page(i forget the name)to see if your stomach is too slow to drain.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

BUMP again.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

b&b, you are only 14? Do your parents know what you are going through and are they any help? I get the picture that you've gone to a doctor because of the meds you've tried. Maybe try an antidepressant? For some people with D and/or C it can help. If nothing else, maybe you would benefit from a medication that helps with the anxiety about this whole deal. It IS hard to deal with. I think mine started in childhood but it didn't bother me to the extreme until my late 30's and now 40's. It is under control but one thing I've found is that you probably need to stick with trying something longer than a week. Some things take weeks to work! It really sucks but hang in there!


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Are you getting enough water??? If you are C and don't drink enough the stool dries out and makes it so much harder to pass. When I say a lot of water I mean at least 12 LARGE glasses a day!!







Yes, you will pee a lot but thats better than not pooping! I take miralax and it works pretty well for me. Were you taking 2 full caps twice a day for at least 2 weeks?? If not, you may not have given it time enough. Even with the miralax, if I don't drink so much water that I feel like I'm floating, I'll get c!Exercise is also crucial for C, it helps stimulate your body naturally. If you have done all this I would insist your dr do a barium study. Its not too bad, you have to drink some really thick stuff than they have you roll around on a table and they take x-rays. Then you have to wait and have more x-rays taken about every 30 minutes. They keep taking x-rays until the barium stuff reaches to bottom of your colon. This will tell them if you have slow transit or a blockage or if part of your colon isn't working properly. I've had a couple of these down over the many years I have been suffering and its not too bad a test and really will tell them a lot.Good luck and feel better!


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Another thought, if the Magnesium at 800 mg doesn't work, maybe try more? I sometimes take 1200 mg and it seems to work. Also if you used to not have this problem and it has now developed, what's on your mind, are you uptight about things? When you are suddenly stressed, your colon muscles will tighten up and can stay that way for days at a time. If nothing else works, do a fruit and juice cleanse for 5 days and that should get things moving. Good luck!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I've tried Zelnorm, high dosage, Miralax highest dosage


Exactly what doses are these?


> quote:I mean at least 12 LARGE glasses a day!! Yes, you will pee a lot but thats better than not pooping!


You do *not* need this much water, and you have explained why. The logic behind osmotic laxatives is that they retain water in the gut. So they work only when you consume the laxtive and the water together. And there is a limit to how much water they can carry with them. The rest of the water is not usable and is absorbed into the body and the excess from that gets excreted in the urine.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Flux, thanks for more tidbits of illogic


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm just gonna ignore Flux.To all other replies, I am very anxious about this and have been to MANY doctors. I have done the barium test with small bowel follow through but they did not look at how fast it moved through my COLON. that would take too long... it only looks at small intestines. Anyway, I have also had many x-rays, two ultrasounds and a Gastric Emptying Test... which showed borderline abnormal (i was right on the edge) , which is why i feel so bloated after eating only a little bit. But the worst is constipation...I take 30 ML of Milk of Magnesia now and that still doesn't work as well as before. I'm afraid it'll stop working and yes I am only that young. What about the rest of my life, what will I take to go? What other laxatives besides stimulant are available? If I run out of laxatives, what will happen to me? If someone could JUST answer these frightening questions I'd feel relieved. I thought that you couldn't take more than 1000mg of Magnesium supplements or something? Also, should I try VIT C tablets? Do they work to stop constipation and how much should I take, and do they work by themselves or only with magnesium?


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Anyway, I have also had many x-rays, two ultrasounds and a Gastric Emptying Test... which showed borderline abnormal (i was right on the edge) , which is why i feel so bloated after eating only a little bit. But the worst is constipation...B&B?







What has your doctor said about all this?Has he had any other recommendations for your chronic constipation?You are so young and I hate to see you in such distress.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I've tried Zelnorm, high dosage, Miralax highest dosage


Maybe the dosages you took were normal or even less. We don't know enough about Zelnorm to know what dosages are safe for pediatric patients and Zelnorm is clearly a drug with potential side effects.Miralax is very safe and can probably be taken in dosages much higher than what is given in the instructions although there is probably not much data on its use in pediatric patients.


> quote:I have done the barium test with small bowel follow through but they did not look at how fast it moved through my COLON


This test does *not* study transit at all.


> quote:. which showed borderline abnormal (i was right on the edge) , which is why i feel so bloated after eating only a little bit.


If it's borderline then, shouldn't the bloating be "borderline" as well?


> quote:Also, should I try VIT C tablets?





> quote:Not even a bit - just no change in constipation at all!


How do you define constipation? You should probably get a more complete evaluation to determine better determine the nature of the problem than throw just drugs at their highest dosage at it.


----------



## bediane (Apr 9, 2004)

Drinking water that is the same temp. as your body is good for constipation. I also take Fiber Con. I either have constipation or diarhea with all the stomach/bowell problems I have. On top of it all I have diverticalitous!


----------



## ginarph (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi! I was told by my GI doctor that Fiber con isn't effective & metamucil is the best OTC product to take. I've been using the capsules which seem to at least help. I have constipation, which used to last for 2-3 weeks at a time


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

No don't even suggest fiber - it doesn't help me at all and bloats me up really bad.The doctor didn't really suggest anything but taking the laxatives because if I do have slow transit, there is really nothing to do...







Can someone read my last posts and answer my questions?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoterinking water that is the same temp. as your body is good for constipation


Logic?


> quote:No don't even suggest fiber


Exactly. Fiber is for IBS, not slow-transit constipation.


> quote:Can someone read my last posts and answer my questions?


You should have a formal evaluation of your intestinal motility and transit.


----------



## nyr94champ (Feb 20, 2003)

Hello troubled one,I am also a C and you might want to try these in order:1. To first relief your initial constipation you might want to try a saline based enema to empty that filled up colon. 2. I would take a food alergy and blood test. The food alergy test to find out what foods are causing harm to digestion and the blood test to see if there are any infections present also harming digestion. I would see a homeopathic doctor for both because if you mention any of these tests to a normal doctor they will think you are crazy3. Other alternative that help me go the bathroom are FiberCon (Take with a few tall glasses of water) and a herbal based product based Swiss Kriss. Both are stool bulking agents that help you #### while you have increased water intake. Depending on your test results you might get an appropriate course of action for your specific problem. If neither of these alternatives work, I would get a stool culture to see if any parasites are present in the intestines. What are your symptoms, I might be able to help. I have been a C for 8 yrs and have gone through a lot of tests and unpleasant experiences. Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I would take a food alergy and blood test. The food alergy test to find out what foods are causing harm to digestion and the blood test to see if there are any infections present also harming digestion. I would see a homeopathic doctor for both because if you mention any of these tests to a normal doctor they will think you are crazy


It *is* crazy.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Good Post, James!! Does anyone understand Flux ??


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope. I am waiting for someone INTELLIGENT to actually READ my post rather than spewing out what they think is right.What about the rest of my life, what will I take to go? What other laxatives besides stimulant are available? If I run out of laxatives, what will happen to me? If someone could JUST answer these frightening questions I'd feel relieved. I thought that you couldn't take more than 1000mg of Magnesium supplements or something? Also, should I try VIT C tablets? Do they work to stop constipation and how much should I take, and do they work by themselves or only with magnesium?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What about the rest of my life, what will I take to go?


I think you should go one step at a time and first have the condition evaluated with sophisticated tests and then start formulating a game plan as to what to do.For example, if it turns out that you actually have pelvic floor dysfunction, the laxative and Zelnorm treatments are not the right ones. Perhaps you and your parents should meet with your doctor to discuss this.


> quote:What other laxatives besides stimulant are available?


I haven't seen stimulant laxatives mentioned specifically. Ideally, you don't want any.


> quote:thought that you couldn't take more than 1000mg of Magnesium supplements or something?


1000 mg isn't a lot for adult, AFAIK. I don't know if we know much about younger people. However, it does alter body chemistry and is therefore not the safest laxative.


> quote: Also, should I try VIT C tablets?


Vitamin C has no effect on constipation, AFAIK. There are a few old anecdotal reports regarding another vitamin, pantothenic acid (vitamin B5).


----------



## LadyRaindove (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you tried herbal teas? Yogi makes some that are for constipation. They have senna in them, and I can go if I drink this at night...but, I don't know if they are good for us really. I get anal fissures bad, and have to keep the stool almost diarrhea or I am in misery. sometimes life sucks...:-(


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

ballandbiscuit,Flux is correct in his replies to you. I know many of you get irritated with him, but he does know what he's talking about on many, many diagnostic situations. Drinking enough fluid with osmotic laxatives like miralax is critical for them to work. And I do know that it is safe to take 3 or 4 capfuls of miralax in water 3 to 4 times a day.As far as Zelnorm, I know nothing about it personally.I'm sorry to hear you are having so many problems with your bowels at your young age.







 Belinda


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

What do you mean about Miralax? I was taking 3 17gramfuls in an 8oz cup of water everyday which was the highest dosage. Do you mean I could take them 6 times or what??


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes. My docs recommended this dose 3 to 4 times a day. They told me there was no way I could overdose on Miralax. The worst you'll get is diarrhea. If that happens, then you cut back until you find the dose that works for you.I think 6 doses might park you on the pot with the trots for a day.I've never heard of Vit C for constipation. Licorice from a health food store can help some people also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

I've suffered from IBS for over 30 years. I took every pill imaginable - when one didn't work, the doctors tried another. Some of them gave me a little relief but they still just dealt with the symptoms, not the cause! Many times, the meds would cause other problems and they'd give me another med for that problem - round and round we go...I finally went to a holistic doctor and a chiropractor. I found out what foods to avoid - I'm severly lactose intolerant, no spicy foods, wheat is bad, alcohol affects it, etc. The chiropractor has helped a lot too.I've also made the following changes:Eat lots of small mealsExercise regularlyReduce stress - this is a tough one but can be done. I "retired" from my corporate job and started a home based business. I can now control my time and my income.Positive thinking! Read books about it like "What to say when you talk to yourself" I take the following supplements daily:Optimal digest - food based enzyme that helps you to digest your foodHerbal Colon Cleanse - very gentle - not your typical laxativeFiber Shake - takes like an orange creamsicle - not grittyBy making these changes, my IBS flareups are few and far between. I can usually pinpoint the cause of them now. Try these things - hope they work for you. It shouldn't have control over your life - you can get your control back!You can find these products at http://www.LivingTheDream.myarbonne.com


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:3 17gramfuls in an 8oz cup of water everyday which was the highest dosage


The dosage is 8 oz of water for *each* 17 grams of Miralax, so you need to consume 24 oz of water with 3.


----------



## azania50 (Feb 24, 2004)

Lynn C H has posted 23 times on numerous boards in the last 5 days alone. The site she is sending you to is her own business.As a Crohn's sufferer,I posted this reply to her at the IBS/Crohn's Colitis board today :"I seem to remember a person being given a really hard time using the bulletin board to sell products recently. I agreed with the vitriol directed at Yobuck1 for the somewhat underhanded way in which he went about introducing the products he was trying to sell.You, on the other hand, are blatantly using a bulletin board as a marketing opportunity for your products. While I am sure they have some benefits, and you obviously have belief in them, might I suggest the following. This bulletin board is made up of people suffering pain, anguish, depression and aggravation on a daily basis. You,as a supposed IBS sufferer should understand the implications of this. Yet you choose to direct these same people to your multi level marketing/consultant business where you state you now drive a white Mercedes and blah blah blah.I went to the site and found about 4 products out of 100's that even vaguely relate to IBS/IBD and they are so non specific as to be laughable.Might I suggest that if you ARE doing so well out of Arbonne as you state , that you use some more traditional methods of marketing yourself and put some money into it, rather than adopting the freebie approach , and wasting the time of people in distress, and avoid banalities such as:Eat small mealsEat bland foodsAvoid gassy foodsGIVE ME A BREAK !!It would be beneficial if you avoided this line of marketing , or one day,the 1000's of people on bulletin boards such as these may visit your site and phone you onBusiness 248-596-1909Cell 248-302-2026to question you about these products and their specific links to the treatment of Crohn's/Colitis/IBS" Hello again Lynn.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you Simon! I am so annoyed with this Lynn person, it is just so frustrating to have to put up with people like that, who are trying to sell their products, especially when we are suffering and have no need for nonsense like that - we have tried all too much and are much wiser than you think Lynn! Don't use our suffering to make you a few cheap bucks! GOD I AM SO MAD! I am only 14 so you better not start in on me because as a teenager I have to face so much and when I come on a board and see this kind of **** and people out there trying to make money off of people in pain... it really makes me so mad when they tell lies! GO AWAY! NOW! *phew*Ok anyway.I took 17 grams of Miralax 3 times a day, each time with 8oz so that would equal 24oz of water. Is Miralax less strong than Milk of Magnesia or Magnesium supplements and by how much? I can currently take 20 ml of MoM and get a small BM...


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

MOM is a stimulant laxative. Miralax is not and it takes the recommended amt of water to make it work. Yes it does require 8 ounces to 17 gr of miralax per directions. I would take 3 capfuls/17 gr ea cap to 24 ounces of water. I cheated to be honest and it still worked for me. But it is best if taken as directed.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I took 17 grams of Miralax 3 times a day, each time with 8oz so that would equal 24oz of water.


What about taking all this at one time? I don't think the dosing has been formally studied in this fashion, but it seems to make sense that a single large dose is better than 3 divided doses. You should ask your doctor about changing the dose this way.


> quote: Is Miralax less strong than Milk of Magnesia or Magnesium supplements and by how much?


If they are dose is made osmotically equivalent, they are probably the same, but Miralax is safer.


> quote:MOM is a stimulant laxative.


No, osmotic.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for correcting me on that flux. Guess I should pay attention to what I'm typing. DUH!


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Why is Miralax safer than MoM if both are osmotic?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Why is Miralax safer than MoM if both are osmotic?


MoM is an electrolyte and will influence the body's electrolyte balance.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm thinking of trying it again but at night this time. How much water do you need to take with it for 1 capful?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Nevermind. I read back over the posts and found my answer!


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi I'm new and finally have figured out how to register. Anyway I have been reading this thread for over a week. B&B you remind me so much of my sister-in-law! You sound really smart/well-informed for such a young a person. But please be careful with what you try even when you are desperate because things can mess you up even worse at times and dependence on laxatives is not fun. When I was younger I took Correctol for awhile and had some terrible experiences. Anyway my sister-in-law has just about stopped her motility from overusing products. Lately she has been drinking coffee and thinks it works, but some sources say it disagrees with IBS so I suggest hot tea or hot water. I do believe the temperature matters. Also I don't think she gets enough fat and even food and has nothing to evacuate. Fiber doesn't seem to help; she was taking 10 fiber con a day and nothing! Lately I have been occasionally taking Phillips chews. Basically my body gets used to stuff and then I'll try something else. My advice for C is to go to the bathroom when you need to even if you are somewhere that is not home. I haven't been able to follow this advice but maybe you can. It does help. Best wishes!!!


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

P.S. I know fat is a trigger food so I didn't mean anyone should gorge on fat. My sister-in-law has been on an extremely low-fat diet for several years and I just think she isn't getting enough lubrication somehow. So I suggested that because teenagers sometimes are obsessed with their weight and don't eat enough. Just clarifying







when I reread this I thought that might sound misleading. Cheers!


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Flux, if that is the only difference between Miralax and Milk of Magnesia than why do most people say that Milk of Magnesia is unsafe to take for a long time and that it will eventually stop working? WILL IT EVENTUALLY STOP WORKING? They say Miralax can be taken forever and that it won't stop working. True or not? Plus I don't even get what the electrolyte thing means.. elaborate? Please no fake info because I am having a hard time and flux don't be sarcastic or anything please i am upset and i'm just a kid so have a heart.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: Milk of Magnesia than why do most people say that Milk of Magnesia is unsafe to take for a long time and that it will eventually stop working?


It is probably only truly unsafe if 1) you take it in huge amounts or 2) you have some sort of metabolic/kidney problem.


> quote:WILL IT EVENTUALLY STOP WORKING? They say Miralax can be taken forever and that it won't stop working. True or not?


I don't think either would stop working on their own; that is probably more of a function of the underlying condtion that one takes the stuff to begin with.


> quote: don't even get what the electrolyte thing means.. elaborate?


Certain elements conduct electricity when they are put in water, such the elements of salt, sodium and chlorine. These chemicals and others like them, which includes magnesium, are in the human body and it is important that the amounts in the body don't change much. Consuming a lot of MoM can alter the amounts of magneium in the body and make one very sick, but it takes a lot to do that.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok... I still don't entirely understand what you mean about both of them not stopping working on their own .... but something about the underlying condition?What do you mean by that? My question was... I have very slow transit... if I keep taking MoM (the only way I can go), will it ever eventually work less and stop working on me? I get different reports on that.. some say it will and some who have taken it for years don't and others just say it will work... Please help! Because if there is no difference other than that between Miralax & magnesium why can't i take mom forever and why didnt miralax work for me?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Flux, I'm going to take a capfull of Miralax at night to try and cut back on the Zelnorm a little bit. I'm trying to hoard them because of the cost. But I thought if I used the two together, that might give me good results. I am also taking magneisum and stool softeners. Since they are osmotic laxatives should I quit taking the magnesium and stool softeners while I add the Miralax? Also, I've had this Miralax around for a few years. It is expired but doesn't look any different than the day I bought it. I only used a few doses and didn't really like it but I want to try it again. Would like your opinion. Thanks! Tiss


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:what you mean about both of them not stopping working on their own .... but something about the underlying condition?


The body can probably produce some tolerance to osmotic laxatives, but I don't suspect it could ever prevent them from working altogether. It's more likely that in the cases where people claim it has, the constipation itself just got worse.


> quote:Since they are osmotic laxatives should I quit taking the magnesium and stool softeners while I add the Miralax?


On the one hand, mixing drugs may have potentiating and synergistic effects, one drug enhacing the effect of another or the two working in concert to the produce the desired effect. On the other, the fewer drugs you put in the body, the better.


> quote: It is expired but doesn't look any different than the day I bought it.


AFAIK, the FDA doesn't require companies to test the effects of air and sunlight on the drugs, so they probably require these expiration dates just in case, it will do something to the drug over time. I'm not sure you can be sure that if it doesn't look different, it isn't.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I generally agree with flux, here. Tolerances are usually cell-surface receptor mediated, and that doesn't come into play here with osmotic laxatives. Thus, when people say that they stop working, the constipation has likely gotten worse. I would think that this might be the body trying to reattain what it considers equilibrium--the state of constipation. Regarding the Miralax, my guess is that polyethylene glycol is fairly stable, and the degradation products are probably benign. However, It is about 1/3 the cost of the Zelnorm, so if I were you, I would get a new script and a new bottle. Then you know if it doesn't work, Miralax doesn't work for you. Otherwise it could be the old stock is no good.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

So are you saying that in some people it may stop working and some may not? Osmotic laxatives do not have anything to do with cell surface receptors like, say, stimulant laxatives? Stimulant laxatives eventually stop working because of that, correct?That's strange... why would the body WANT to be constipated :S. If I keep taking the MoM forever would that be OK and would taking it for a long time lower my motility down, and thus worsen my constipation?


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, in some people it may stop working, and in others not I suppose. I don't know for certain. Regarding stimulant laxatives, what you always here is that they damage the nerve cells. I would need to do more research to see exactly what is going on there. Bottom line is--you don't want to take stimulant laxatives for a prolonged period, but Miralax and MoM, both osmotic laxatives, are fine to take over time. Regarding the body "wanting" to be constipated, we know that it wants to maintain homeostasis (i.e. a state of equilibrium). Unfortunately, that might not be the actual desired state. However, this bit is a little conjecture. Again, you cannot be sure why the constipation has gotten worse in any particular instance. Is this information wishy-washy enough?!


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh, and they way osmotic laxatives work is basically like the osmosis you study in your chemistry class. There is a semipermeable membrane (your intestinal lining), and there is a differential in solute concentration on either side of the membrane. In order to reach equilibrium, water passes from the side with the low concentration of solute to that of higher. In the case of MoM, for example, the Mg+ concentration on the lumen side is higher than on the other side, so water is drawn into the stools. So, no cell surface receptors are involved.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------

